# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  How to Add a Ringtone to Your iPhone

## AuroraFidelma

A ringtone is an audio file, usually voice or music, that plays in response to certain incoming alerts. It may be added to your phone, and it can be transferred over Bluetooth or infrared. However, ringtones are not always standard and some phones require specific setups.

The first step is to find a ringtone that you like. There are plenty of free and paid options for doing this. Some programs can be loaded into your phone via data cable or infrared interface, while others can be downloaded from the Web. If you want to create a custom ringtone, however, it is important to keep in mind that you may be required to pay royalties for the songs.

Once you've found a ringtone you like, you can add it to your iPhone. You can do this through the contacts or sounds section, or by using an app on your phone. For instance, the AnyTrans app lets you select music files on your computer and then import them to your iPhone. This is useful for people who have a large collection of ringtones that they would like to transfer to their phone.

Another option is to use the Music Editor. This is available for Android users. Using this software, you can trim, re-arrange, and edit your audio files. To do so, you'll need to download the application, move the MP3 file to your phone, and then drag it to the timeline.

----------


## AuroraFidelma

Download ringtones for free at klingeltone-kostenlos.de

----------

